# Merrick Grain-Free



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Hello all!

When I bought Luna, the person was feeding her this food, and he explained that's why his dogs didn't have tear stains.

I started giving Luna other foods, but then I finally changed her back to this. She does have tear stains (I believe).

Have any of you heard about this food before?


----------



## Maltese4us (Jan 3, 2018)

While searching for potential food for our new pup(we get him in 7 days)
I did run across owners who claimed this food caused tear stains.
However I also read that many pups have staining while teething and with so many other great choices I didn’t buy this food.
Good luck


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

An excellent food to consider is FROMM GAME BIRD


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Thank you both!


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Fromm is an excellent dry food. Daisy ate it for about 2 years and is now on a limited ingredient food from Natural Balance. Daisy had pretty bad tear stains until she was 8 months old and then had 12 puppy teeth extracted because they wouldn't come out on their own. Since then she's never had tear stains.


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

I love Merrick and so do my girls. It's a good brand  Mine it wet and dry from that brand.


----------

